# Looking for Bing Crosby's version of the Headless Horseman



## guendella (Sep 14, 2009)

This is my first post. I have been a long-time lurker. 

I am searching for Bing Crosby's version of the Headless Horseman song (the one from the Disney cartoon). I was hoping someone on this forum would know where I can find it. I saw there were a bunch of older threads about this subject, but none of the links in them work anymore. I absolutely adore this song because as a kid I watched the cartoon every Halloween. I would love to have it!

Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Might be this one?

[link retired]

Or here - you can download the youtube of that segment with the sound effects & etc, and then convert it to audio...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here ya go, I edited out the beginning of that so just the song - http://www.4shared.com/audio/xs-iPhN0/Disneys_The_Headless_Horseman.html


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

It's also available on iTunes! (And if you haven't already, check out the Kay Star version too. It's swinging!)

YouTube - 3 axis skull Quartet REVISED


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Here it is:

http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/s/Headless+Horseman/316edY


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I have it as a direct rip from the DVD.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/12/30/571685/Headless.mp3

I also have it in the version he did separately w/ Vic Shoen's orchestra.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/12/30/571685/The Headless Horseman.mp3

You can hear they're slightly different.

Right-click, save-as. Enjoy.  I also have the version by Kay Starr if you want it.


----------

